# Royal Jelly source



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Would some of you who graft mind sharing your source for purchasing Royal Jelly? (or are you using something else?)
Thank you in advance!
-Erin


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I mostly dry cell graft but here is were I have been told by many the best place to get it from.

http://www.glorybeefoods.com


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

From queen cells in your own hive.

Keith


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I just save it from swarm or superceedure cells I find. Always a good supply of them in the queenless cell builder when you add new brood periodically. I just keep small tubes handy to collect it and freeze whan I'm not going to use in a few days. You mix it with water and only need a small drop per cell, so one good cell of jelly will do 30+ cells easily.

I actually use small 1.5ml tubes that are intended for use with a centrifuge. They are the right size for my needs, include caps and are relatively cheap (though you do have to buy them in lots of 500)

-Tim


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I only graft dry. There are some studies that claim that the chemical composition of royal jelly is different ind different stages of the larva and except helping to realise the grafted larvae, does not do any good, on contraire, may be harmful. 

It is going to be cold here in CT tomorrow, high 51, not a good day for grafting. I wait probably 10 more days.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We get ours from Stakich in MI. 
http://www.stakich.com/rfolder/royaljelly.htm
Order it by telephone and tell him you are a beekeeper, he sells it cheaper to beekeepers.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

dry grafting tends to ork in places that asre not too hot but when I was in Cali, we had to prime with royal jelly. This does three things.... 1) tells the bees that they cell is a potential queen cell..... 2)makes grafting easier and 3) keeps the larvae from drying out.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi chef,

A small wet towel with warm water, covering the cells as you graft will eliminate the problem of drying larvae. I really believe that not all royal jelly is chemically the same. The needs of larveas in different stages are different. 

Gilman 



Chef Isaac said:


> dry grafting tends to ork in places that asre not too hot but when I was in Cali, we had to prime with royal jelly. This does three things.... 1) tells the bees that they cell is a potential queen cell..... 2)makes grafting easier and 3) keeps the larvae from drying out.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Gilman:
you are right.... it is not the same feed as they would use for that stage of larvae delvopment, acroding to Sue Cobey. However, it does tell the bees that these are suspect to be a good cell to make into a queen cell. 

This is what I have learned from Sue Cobeys class. 

A towl does work but in really bad humidity, priming works nicely too. Plus iti s easier to get off of the grafting tool.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you for your replies. I think I will try to dry graft but also order some RJ to have on hand and see what differences turn out. 
Gilman - yes, I'm just getting ready at this point - the weather needs to warm up here quite a bit first. I'm making my cell bars and wax queen cups while the weather is keeping me inside. Your bees are doing GREAT! they are building beautiful white comb and queens are laying very nicely, despite the Thymol (now on second treatment). Apples are in full bloom now and the bees are foraging like crazy - even in the drizzle weather! Sun should come out this afternoon for a little while and next week is clearing and warming. Thank goodness.

Thanks again all for your help.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

remember to dilute with 50 percent water.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> remember to dilute with 50 percent water.


the bees dilute it too


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the RJ is more for the grafters benefit than for the bees. The presence of the jelly makes it so the larva never has to actually touch the grfting tool so makes it easier to graft without injuring the larva. 
I know of a beekeeper that for years and years has been making his own queens in Texas, and he uses _Coca Cola_. (things go better with Coke? )
He says it makes little difference what you use as long as it is the correct viscosity. The bees remove it and replace it with their own special blend anyway.
Myself, I will stick with RJ. 
Sheri


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Who is this guy? I refuse to buy from him. I prefer Pepsi.

Keith


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keith, I'll never tell.
I personally think whichever has the most caffiene would be the best. Coke, Pepsi, what's the difference? HA
Sheri


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Jolt! All the sugar and twice the caffeine
http://www.joltenergy.com/ABOUTJOLT/FAQs/tabid/93/Default.aspx


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For a while I collected it from any queen cells that I didn't want. Eventually I quit using it.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbetter...sed to be a Bright Idea Proved to be Very Dim

So did Jay Smith, despite that he once advocated it.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*Coconut milk*

I just had my first crack at grafting today at a queen rearing class sponsored by the Ohio State Beekeepers Association.... our last round with Sue Cobey's breeder stock. 

Our instructor uses filtered "Coconut Milk" in the cells to float the larvae in. He claims to have the same percentage of success as when using Royal Jelly. 

Anyone ever tried this before? I'll let you know in 10 days how it turned out.


----------

